# The "Dow" Family Home - June 2018



## mockingbird (Jun 9, 2018)

The Dow Family Home




At the start of the year I had begun travelling to parts of the UK not many go to or explore or even bother with, this has been an ongoing process since January hitting a maximum targets of 15 each other, as I said this is an ongoing process, but something I wanted to do in an attempt to document more places, that many may never see or even appear on this forum or the next.

So from January I began looking at maps, been in talks with a friend down this end of the UK, an slowly began uncovering more an more things, all in good fun but 6 hours drive often means staying a few days or longer, so needs must in this personal project as you will.

This was first on the cards, a beautiful cottage nestled so out the way you'd never get spotted, once inside it was clear the house was just packed from the start, couldnt ask for a much better cottage to start the trip off, then it was ongoing from that moment on.
Inside it was packed, the kitchen you could not even move around, upstairs the same, it took awhile to look through things and gather pieces of information, during this time caused a few stopping moments, a gentlemen in the woods shouting around, then another moment later on still after documenting houses and cottages more, over the last 10 years than anything else, nothing can prepare you for a moment you may be caught in, compared to any other place.

Anyway just another abandoned home, usual story here, more coming 





























































Cheers for looking ​


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2018)

This is _REAL_ exploring. Fabulous pixs too. What more could you ask for?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 9, 2018)

That is good. I do love houses like this. I'll be searching for more of these types of derps tomorrow.


----------



## smiler (Jun 9, 2018)

Found some odd items while nosing about, but never a stuffed hedgehog, nice One MB, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 9, 2018)

HughieD said:


> This is _REAL_ exploring. Fabulous pixs too. What more could you ask for?



Glad you like it HughieD  been walking around woodlands and alike in search of new places, aswel as doing research into current places or long lost places. I have avoided forums and looking on here alot an simply packing my things and taking the chance to find new stuff.

I appreciate your response


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 9, 2018)

dauntless - UE said:


> That is good. I do love houses like this. I'll be searching for more of these types of derps tomorrow.



Thanks mate  it seems to really find places like this, you have to go far and past what usual explorers do, as you know just a matter of "house hunting"  get on it dude!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 9, 2018)

smiler said:


> Found some odd items while nosing about, but never a stuffed hedgehog, nice One MB, Thanks



Stuffed hedgehogs are everywhere Smiler 
Cheers!


----------



## smiler (Jun 9, 2018)

mockingbird said:


> Stuffed hedgehogs are everywhere Smiler
> Cheers!



Wouldn't you know it, me legs fixed and me eyesight fecked


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 10, 2018)

smiler said:


> Wouldn't you know it, me legs fixed and me eyesight fecked&#55357;&#56840;



Easily to get confused


----------



## titimo82 (Jun 13, 2018)

nice set of pictures, well captured


----------



## Ferox (Jun 14, 2018)

Spot on this mate. Some great detail shots.
I remember you saying you where spending a lot of time in your car  Sounds like a cool project to me bud. Look forward to seeing what else you have found.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

Ferox said:


> Spot on this mate. Some great detail shots.
> I remember you saying you where spending a lot of time in your car  Sounds like a cool project to me bud. Look forward to seeing what else you have found.



Ha the leg cramps and lack of sleep mate have been worth it that's for sure stay tuned


----------

